# Eva / Eve / Ewa



## Eva Maria

I'm looking for the origins of the name Eva or Eve or Ewa, which I know are Hebrew.

Someone told me it came from the Hebrew word "Hebé" or "Hebe", meaning "Life". Is it so? And could you write it in Hebrew characters for me?

Sorry for not being able to write in Hebrew characters, but my scholarship of ancient languages ends in Latin and Greek. 

Thanks in advance,

Eva Maria


----------



## Flaminius

Eva, Eva or Ewa is indeed from the Hebrew word meaning life, chawa.  In order to clear any ambiguity, "ch" is that of Scottish and "w" was historically /w/ but nowadays is pronounced as /v/.

The Hebrew word eponymous of your name is written;
 חוה.


----------



## Eva Maria

Flaminius said:


> Eva, Eva or Ewa is indeed from the Hebrew word meaning life, chawa. In order to clear any ambiguity, "ch" is that of Scottish and "w" was historically /w/ but nowadays is pronounced as /v/.
> 
> The Hebrew word eponymous of your name is written;
> חוה.


 

Thank you very much, Flaminius. Then "chawa" will sound more or less like "khaua".

Los caracteres hebreos siempre me han fascinado!

EM


----------



## Flaminius

> Then "chawa" will sound more or less like "khaua".


No, I am afraid few people pronounce the word with a /w/ in Modern Hebrew.  You will almost always hear "khava."


----------



## RivkaS

Eva Maria said:


> Los caracteres hebreos siempre me han fascinado!


Why? Are you looking for numerology?


----------



## Eva Maria

Flaminius said:


> No, I am afraid few people pronounce the word with a /w/ in Modern Hebrew. You will almost always hear "khava."


 

Thanks once more, Flaminious!

And "khava" or "java" (with the Spanish "j") sounds more like "Eva" or "Ewa".

Eva Maria


----------



## Eva Maria

RivkaS said:


> Why? Are you looking for numerology?


 

Rivka,

Not really? They fascinate me esthetically.

Are YOU interested in numerology? In the inextricable labyrinthic Kabala?

Tchüss

Eva Maria


----------



## solysombra

Eva Maria said:


> I'm looking for the origins of the name Eva or Eve or Ewa, which I know are Hebrew.
> 
> Someone told me it came from the Hebrew word "Hebé" or "Hebe", meaning "Life". Is it so? And could you write it in Hebrew characters for me?
> 
> Sorry for not being able to write in Hebrew characters, but my scholarship of ancient languages ends in Latin and Greek.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Eva Maria


 
Hola, Eva María:
En español, lo escribiría: Javá, y coloquialmente, Java. El español es mucho más cómodo para las transcripciones que el inglés.

El nombre aparece por primera vez en la Biblia en el primer libro (Génesis), capítulo 3, versículo 20. Ahí se puede leer:

El hombre (Adán) llamó Javá a su mujer, pues ella fue la madre de todos los que viven. 
Saludos.


----------



## RivkaS

Eva Maria said:


> Rivka,
> 
> Not really? They fascinate me esthetically.
> 
> Are YOU interested in numerology? In the inextricable labyrinthic Kabala?
> 
> Tchüss
> 
> Eva Maria


No, not at all, I just thought, I could help you with something if needed  
auch Tschüsss
Rebecca


----------



## Eva Maria

solysombra said:


> Hola, Eva María:
> En español, lo escribiría: Javá, y coloquialmente, Java. El español es mucho más cómodo para las transcripciones que el inglés.
> 
> El nombre aparece por primera vez en la Biblia en el primer libro (Génesis), capítulo 3, versículo 20. Ahí se puede leer:
> 
> El hombre (Adán) llamó Javá a su mujer, pues ella fue la madre de todos los que viven.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sun-and-Shade,

Sí, Javá, porque ella les daba la "vida".

Thank you,

Eva Maria


----------



## Eva Maria

RivkaS said:


> No, not at all, I just thought, I could help you with something if needed
> auch Tschüsss
> Rebecca


 
Oh, Danke sehr, Rivka / Rebecca

All the Hebrew I know is "Habal habalim vek hol habal!"

But the numbers and letters misteriously linked in the Kabbala are breath-taking!

Bis bald!

EM


----------

